# Baserock



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

So i purchase 100lbs of base rock and they look like macro rocks very porous and almost coral looking.










I want to know how to start the algea process and make it as liverock? Previous owner said it was once a liverock, and as I can see in the lining and dead little creatures I see it.

I was pondering about taking saltwater from the beach specifically white rock beach. Is there a product that blooms purple algea or to start it off?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Assuming it is truly dead, you turn it back into live rock slowly over time by having it in a running SW aquarium. You can jump start it mixing it in with live rock that is still live. You must have some still live live rock to begin with. I would suggest putting it all into a large rubbermaid tub with heated and circulating SW and monitor ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels to see if there is anything left to rot out and cycle through.

You are only wasting gas and effort by collecting saltwater from a local beach. Not only are you risking introducing a lot of pollution and other crap into your aquarium, it is simply far easier to buy salt mix to make your own salt water.

Why do you want coralline (purple) algae? It's a huge nuisance IMO. Don't worry about it when you start off. It will come on its own over time with proper aquarium care. There's little benefit in adding anything until you are aware of your specific calcium, alkalinity and magnesium levels in your aquarium.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Never add any local sw into your system. Just asking for trouble. 

It will take months to turn dead rock into really live rock. Usually I put a few pieces into my fowlr system and leave it.

As Franklin posted, best to stick it in a tub of artificial sw. If you want coraline algae, many reefers have found Purple Up to help, although a few pieces of real live rock will help transfer some coraline algae naturally and bacteria.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Assuming it is truly dead, you turn it back into live rock slowly over time by having it in a running SW aquarium. You can jump start it mixing it in with live rock that is still live. You must have some still live live rock to begin with. I would suggest putting it all into a large rubbermaid tub with heated and circulating SW and monitor ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels to see if there is anything left to rot out and cycle through.
> 
> You are only wasting gas and effort by collecting saltwater from a local beach. Not only are you risking introducing a lot of pollution and other crap into your aquarium, it is simply far easier to buy salt mix to make your own salt water.
> 
> Why do you want coralline (purple) algae? It's a huge nuisance IMO. Don't worry about it when you start off. It will come on its own over time with proper aquarium care. There's little benefit in adding anything until you are aware of your specific calcium, alkalinity and magnesium levels in your aquarium.


Thanks! No i don't specifically want purple algea I just want bacteria to start is out. and Yes I pre washed it as there will be roting things on it. I haven't put it in yet with my aquarium don't want to risk it. Yeah probably artificial salt would do..just never thought about pollution stuff. I'll get right on it.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Never add any local sw into your system. Just asking for trouble.
> 
> It will take months to turn dead rock into really live rock. Usually I put a few pieces into my fowlr system and leave it.
> 
> As Franklin posted, best to stick it in a tub of artificial sw. If you want coraline algae, many reefers have found Purple Up to help, although a few pieces of real live rock will help transfer some coraline algae naturally and bacteria.


Yeah i have live rocks so once i've "cured" these baserock i got submerge them with some live rocks.


----------

